# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  Suggestions on if I should use the $89 Bunnings Rubberwood Benchtop

## Kirsty B

Hi I am renovating with a limited budget from the bank  :Annoyed:  so have no choice but to consider using the following bench top from Bunnings.  https://www.bunnings.com.au/marquee-...chtop_p2667635 
It is 2200 X 600 X 25mm rubberwood timber benchtop for $89. 
I like how it is sustainability sourced but I have a number of concerns for using these bench tops: 
1) It is finger joined so I will need to ensure that it is well sealed with food grade varnish to decrease the chance of moisture and swelling between joins, 
2) The house may, one day become a rental property so I fear mistreatment from tenants, 
3) Some of my benches are greater than 600mm, so my husband and I will need to extend the width ourselves (we have a biscuit tool but never used one before).  Could this get a little complicated for a DIYer? 
4) The bench top thickness is only 25mm, so I fear the finger joins around where we need to make cuts for the sink and stop top could be weakened. 
Does anyone have any suggestions for me? 
I've never heard of rubber wood before, does anyone know a little bit about this type of timber and if its suitable for Kitchen bench tops?   
The specs state that the piece of the above dimensions weighs 24kg, does that mean it may be relatively solid/hard timber? 
I will appreciate any suggestions.

----------


## phild01

Not much help re Rubberwood, but I am no fan of timber benchtops for some of the reasons you mention.
 Do you have a local benchtop fabricator who could do laminate that will fit properly, and the deeper benches you require.  They can do a 'masons mitre' for any corner joins and deal with any 'out of square' walls.

----------


## peejay

You cant beat a laminated benchtop for durability and being able to take punishment.  If you are cost limited, try the local joiners or kitchen manufacturers in your area.  They may have removed a benchtop from a reno where there is nothing wrong with it apart from being out of date.  They would be happy to get something for it, and would probably cut it down for you at a reasonable cost. I wouldnt be buying something that is finger jointed for a benchtop, and with timber of any sort, oiling or varnishing is  going to be an ongoing task, not easy if you are not,ivi g there.

----------


## David.Elliott

I did parts of kitchen a few years ago and the owner used these by choice not budget driven. I seem to recall there was 7 used all up, including two joined side/side to make a 1200 x 2400? island bench. 
make sure they are oiled up *BOTH SIDES* before installing.  Few years on all good.  Modern glues are generally stronger than the timber they connect, so I see no problems with finger jointed panels.

----------


## Kirsty B

Thank you all for your responses.  Unfortunately, I am getting no help for second hand benchtops from kitchen companies in my area I live.  I have carefully considered what you have all said and have decided on laminate.  Now looking into the cheapest option and am seriously considering the following DIY laminate prefab benchtops in the ikea range that have square edges thus can be butted up easily.  I think I am onto a good thing with the following from ikea?  They come in a variety of widths and lengths.  Doing it all DIY, so if anyone has suggestions to make it easier it would be much appreciated?  EKBACKEN Worktop - 246x2.8 cm - IKEA

----------

